# Here's a good one: How do you take your coffee?



## Damien Collier (Jun 15, 2015)

I come from a couple of parents who take it Folgers with a little bit of cream, but man, I can't swallow it. I like espresso with tons of sugar and milk, which half the people I know can't swallow either. 

How about you?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jun 15, 2015)

Mixed with milk tea


----------



## Damien Collier (Jun 15, 2015)

That sounds really good? I don't know why, I've never had milk tea.


----------



## Minth (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't take coffee


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 15, 2015)

I drink it black, nothing in it, raw. Sometimes straight from the pot if I made it for myself. I can't stand cream and sugar in my coffee, its something meant to be drinking without anything in it. B/


----------



## Tessie (Jun 15, 2015)

but in all seriousness, i dont drink coffee.
gives me the poops


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jun 15, 2015)

"A single drop of milk is all it takes to destroy the pure black magic in the cup!"-Godot


----------



## Damien Collier (Jun 15, 2015)

Ooh, I remember that quote, actually. Thumbs up.


----------



## tumut (Jun 15, 2015)

I hardly ever drink coffee but when I do it's with as much cream and sugar as possible so it tastes less gross.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 15, 2015)

I usually have 2 milk 2 sugar.

Or I stop by starbucks to get my favorite: caramel macchiato.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 15, 2015)

Depends on my mood. If I'm in a bad mood, I drink it black, then dump it in the sink because I remember that I hate black coffee. If I'm in a good mood, I add a ton of sugar and cream. If I'm relaxed, I drink tea instead.


----------



## Damien Collier (Jun 15, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I drink it black, nothing in it, raw. Sometimes straight from the pot if I made it for myself. I can't stand cream and sugar in my coffee, its something meant to be drinking without anything in it. B/



Well, don't think the beans were _meant_ to be ground and boiled, so...

- - - Post Merge - - -



BluePikachu47 said:


> Depends on my mood. If I'm in a bad mood, I drink it black, then dump it in the sink because I remember that I hate black coffee. If I'm in a good mood, I add a ton of sugar and cream. If I'm relaxed, I drink tea instead.



Yeah, I do almost the same thing, but I drink tea when I'm in a bad mood and dump it in the sink.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 15, 2015)

I just put a little bit of cream or milk in it. I honestly can't stand all that "fancy" stuff. Just tastes weird.


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Jun 15, 2015)

I can drink my coffee in all the ways!!  Except for the starbucks or mcdonalds way... That's just wrong. <.<


----------



## Ashuro (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't take coffee, I have childish taste.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 15, 2015)

Dunkins Cookie dough iced coffee with extra cream & sugar plus a shot of mocha!
~ It's sooo good, yet sooo bad for you... (〃▽〃)


----------



## ams (Jun 15, 2015)

Equal parts coffee and chocolate soy milk 



Tessie said:


> but in all seriousness, i dont drink coffee. gives me the poops



Way to keep it real man.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 15, 2015)

hate coffee except for coffee ice cream


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

Coffeee is disgusting.


----------



## Isabella (Jun 15, 2015)

I like it with non-dairy creamer! french vanilla or caramel macchiato. sometimes ill have it with coconut or almond milk too.


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 15, 2015)

Coffee with lots of milk and lots of sugar.. If it's pumpkin spice, that's even better!


----------



## WonderK (Jun 15, 2015)

I enjoy the strong taste of pure black coffee. If I'm going to put cream/sugar in it, I'd prefer to have a soda or something else sweet.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm not a fan of the coffee taste.  Everyone at my college thinks I'm weird for not drinking it for some reason.  The only thing I can KINDA deal with is frappuccinos but that's it.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't drink coffee very often, but usually when I do I take it black.  I prefer it with just a spoonful of sugar, but then I drink too much and don't feel well.


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 15, 2015)

I take my coffee from the one and only


----------



## Azza (Jun 15, 2015)

I haven't tried it. I don't think I ever will, alot of people seem to think its disgusting.


----------



## Amichann (Jun 16, 2015)

Coffee smells so good...but I can't drink it.
One reason is because I don't like the after taste, and but the main reason is because I'm really sensitive to caffeine and I feel really dizzy/get headaches after drinking it. :c


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm more of a hot chocolate guy myself.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

just plain black tbh im not a fan of those fancy milk and cream dishes


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

rofl the title reminded me of hot coffee from gta: san andre.....never mind that!


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2015)

Anything as long as it's not straight. I just can't enjoy it straight, anything else is fine tho


----------



## pippy1994 (Jun 16, 2015)

I prefer iced coffee, it has to be strong with only a bit of milk. Other than that I love mocha, iced or hot.
I don't like having too much milk in my coffee, same with sugar.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2015)

Most of the time I prefer dark, strong coffee, w/ a decent amount of of creamer and sugar, sometimes a little bit of milk too. For ceamer it's usually a mix of powdered and liquid, unless I have milk w/ it. In any case it's not too much or too little of all those ingredients, it has to have a good balance. For the record I hate lighter coffees, never cared for them. FRENCH ROAST FTW!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

Psydye said:


> For the record I hate lighter coffees, never cared for them. FRENCH ROAST FTW!!!



/brofist

it needs to be dark or it's too watery taste for me


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 16, 2015)

I'd only drink coffee if I became a ghoul.


----------



## Moddie (Jun 16, 2015)

I like my coffee how I like my men. I don't. 
Nah, but seriously, I don't enjoy coffee but that's mainly because I don't like hot drinks. Before anyone suggests me making mine cold - I find cold coffee tastes very weird but I can drink it. I however do like coffee flavoured things, like ice cream.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 16, 2015)

I like the iced coffee from food lion. It probably has a ton of sugar and milk in it seeing as how I can barely taste the coffee.


----------



## Rizies (Jun 16, 2015)

I've started taking a liking to Vietnamese Iced Coffee.  On any other day though, I take my coffee with one cream, one sugar.  I don't actually know how much sugar or cream is added - that's just how I order my coffee from Tim Hortons.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 16, 2015)

Flavored, like the seasonal Starbucks flavors.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

I only drink Frappucinos.   I find coffee to be too distasteful for me.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 16, 2015)

i'm not big on coffee itself, i really just dig the cream and sugar tbh.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

tinytaylor said:


> i'm not big on coffee itself, i really just dig the cream and sugar tbh.



Cream and sugar is always good.


----------



## kitanii (Jun 16, 2015)

2 sugars <: (which is like 1.5 teaspoons approx)


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jun 17, 2015)

black


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> black



Racist.  Lol jk


----------



## applecarts (Jun 17, 2015)

Nonexistent


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't drink coffee, mostly because I can't seem to handle caffeine (I get more anxious than jittery) and also the taste.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 17, 2015)

I drink it whenever my mum manages to spare some. She'll drink it black at times, though I guess she puts a bag of cancer in it as well. I can't drink straight black coffee, so I always put a lot of cream/milk and two bags of cancer in. Though if we run out of milk, often I'll make do with just the cancer.

What's weird is that I often find that there's no significant side effects when I have caffeinated things, except when I'm already excited.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jun 17, 2015)

Tessie said:


> but in all seriousness, i dont drink coffee.
> gives me the poops



I completely forgot about this scene haha.

For me the only coffe I have nowadays is iced caramel lattes. If I go someone there only does hot coffees then a caramel latte. 
So short answer to our question would be with a lot of milk and caramel syrup. xD

Oh and it has to be proper coffee for me too. None of that instant crap, it tastes too disgusting.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2015)

Yee said:


> I drink it whenever my mum manages to spare some. She'll drink it black at times, though I guess she puts a bag of cancer in it as well. I can't drink straight black coffee, so I always put a lot of cream/milk and two bags of cancer in. Though if we run out of milk, often I'll make do with just the cancer.
> 
> What's weird is that I often find that there's no significant side effects when I have caffeinated things, except when I'm already excited.



What is cancer coffee-wise?


----------



## shinkuzame (Jun 17, 2015)

I usually take it with a splash of milk and like 7 sweetener packets.


----------



## rev1175 (Jun 18, 2015)

I like about 2 spoons of sugar and maybe a few oz of milk. 

I don't consider a lot of Starbucks drinks to be coffee


----------



## honeymoo (Jun 18, 2015)

At home it's lots of cream until it's a beige colour. At Starbucks I almost never get a regular coffee, but anywhere else it's like 3 cream.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 18, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> What is cancer coffee-wise?



Bagged fake sugar. Aspartame and all that nonsense lel


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 18, 2015)

I very rarely drink coffee but if I do I like sugar and milk in mine. I don't really like coffee


----------



## tokkio (Jun 18, 2015)

hmmm i dont really take coffee....... more like, I add half a teaspoon of coffee whenever i drink milo (and sugar too ofc) lol


----------



## undernickle (Jun 18, 2015)

I LIKE MY COFFEE LIKE I LIKE HUMANS





I don't


----------



## SharJoY (Jun 18, 2015)

I drink it straight up black....as a lil kid I would sneak and take sips of my mom's coffee and that is how she drank hers.


----------



## RainbowPanda (Jun 18, 2015)

Cappuccino w/ 3-5 sugar packets or 1.5-2.5 teaspoons c:


----------



## staeples (Jun 18, 2015)

a boatload of any french vanilla or baileys (virgin of course) creamer. powdered or liquid, i dont care. half my coffee cup is creamer. or at starbucks i like the caramel frappucino or the chocolate chip one.


----------



## Damien Collier (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah, most of these are really good.

I have to drink Espresso before school, concerts, etc., because otherwise I'm too anxious to function. 

(It gives me "Over-Falsity of Confidence" without "Giggs" and "Tripping Major Ballsack," lol.)


----------



## Mioki (Jun 19, 2015)

I use vanilla creamer and sugar. A looooot of each, too. I don't care about the coffee brand much. I also love iced coffee.

When the holidays come around, stores get a lot of fancy creamers. I want to try some of them later this year.


----------



## kayleee (Jun 19, 2015)

I like white mochas so basically that.


----------



## Eldin (Jun 19, 2015)

Lots of sugar and creamer. I love those International Delight ones you can get with amazing flavours. Right now southern butter pecan is my favourite. 

I've been trying to cut down on coffee though because I keep getting cavities even though I'm pretty hardcore on taking care of my teeth. My dentist told me it's most likely diet-related, aka no more cups of sugary goodness every morning. :c


----------



## Eevees (Jun 19, 2015)

Just a spoonful of sugar in mine. My mom drinks it black though ew..


----------



## Femme Fatale (Jun 20, 2015)

lots of sugar and milk


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 20, 2015)

I drink it black.


----------



## Megan. (Jun 20, 2015)

When I have coffee I have to have quite a bit of milk and three sugars. I don't understand how people can drink it black.


----------



## chronic (Jun 20, 2015)

CAF? NOIR avec SOYMILK, parce que je suis ? la mode.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 20, 2015)

Varies, sometimes I like a white choc mocha, sometimes a latte but most of the time I like a flat white.

I always take mine with sugar.

(I've had barista training so ik how to make my own coffeeeeeeeeeeeees yo)


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Jun 20, 2015)

With a splash of pigeon milk 

Just kidding, I don't like coffee unless it's like white chocolate mocha frap. Only if someone else is buying it for me though... My choice of caffeine is tea, either earl grey, green tea, or sweet tea


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 21, 2015)

I enjoy my dutch bros carmelizers. for all you non west coasters, thats essentially a mocha blended with coffee. i prefer mine with extra sweetener and iced, but in a frap isnt bad either


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 21, 2015)

ive grown to be addicted to coffee pretty much. i feel terrible if i dont have it its pretty bad actually lmao save me

hmm but i just sorta put those lil cuppie thingys (i like the donut-shop coffee the most) in the lil cuppie thing contraption and then put a packet of stevia in there. then a splash of almond milk <:


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 21, 2015)

i dont drink coffee, but i do really like the taste. When i used to drink it, i could drink it black or with milk and splenda, but my favourite was the flavoured keurig cups with caramel or vanilla syrup from starbucks.


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 21, 2015)

Ew, I don't. 

I can barely stand the smell of it.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 21, 2015)

I drink it cold usually iced with a ton of milk and sugar, or a ton of sweetened flavored creamer. Like sickly sweet. If I drink it warm it makes me more sleepy. =[ I do really like blended espresso drinks too, usually very sweet too. When I was a barista I never made stuff the way we were supposed to, I would just add like twice the sugary stuff or mix tons of flavors. =D


----------



## Franny (Jun 21, 2015)

i cant have coffee without an insane amount of cream or sugar in it, drinking it black makes me wanna puke. i absolutely love the smell. my favourite coffee that i make at home is folgers vanilla biscotti in a keurig with hersheys chocolate and caramel creamer.
i prefer cafe mocha, frappes or vanilla cappuccino though. i usually get those if i'm at places like bigby or starbucks (not a huge fan of starbucks though) but if im at home i make coffee


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 21, 2015)

Yui Z said:


> Ew, I don't.
> *
> I can barely stand the smell of it.*


*
*
This 100% I hate the smell and taste of coffee.


----------



## Damien Collier (Jun 21, 2015)

Aw man, how could anyone hate the smell of coffee? That makes me so sad...


----------



## Brad (Jun 21, 2015)

Not at all. I don't really like to drink it.

But there is this caramel thing at Dutch Bros. that's pretty damn sweet.


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 21, 2015)

i take my coffee with 3 sugars and 4 splashes of milk or cream

but when i go to starbucks i get real fancy (pinky up), i get a Double Chocolaty Chip Cr?me Frappuccino with extra whip


----------



## contententity (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm gonna be just a terrible cliche and say I gotta love my white chocolate mochas. But I can't drink those all the time, both because I can't afford it and because it gives me a tummy ache ;_; 

I grew up with a mom who preferred Folgers instant coffee crystals to anything else. So honestly I have a sweet spot for that. With tons of milk and sugar. Hah.


----------

